# Tipps und Beschreibungen zu allen Bossen



## Fremder123 (4. September 2012)

Hallo!

 Da ich speziell im Spiel beim lesen des Allgemeinchats auch nach 1.0.4 doch hier und da mal Fragen zu Boss XYZ erblicke, dachte ich mir mal eine kleine aktuelle Übersicht zu schaffen, was die Übeltäter in Diablo 3 so alles drauf haben. Das Nachfolgende gilt nur für den Inferno-Modus, was aber kein Beinbruch ist... meist unterscheiden sich die Bosse nur vom ausgeteilten und eingesteckten Schaden von ihren niedrigeren Pendants aus normal/ Alp/ Hell. Hier und da gibt es zwar schon ältere Guides, aber einer mehr kann ja nicht schaden.

 Die Beschreibungen richten sich ausdrücklich an Leute, die gerade erst in Inferno angekommen sind oder hier und da noch so ihre Probleme haben. Wer a la Athene mit geschlossenen Augen durch den Content rollt, weiß das und mehr eh schon und sollte hieran nicht interessiert sein. Ich orientiere mich in meinen Beschreibungen an persönlichen Erfahrungen aus dem Spiel, sollte also hier und da mal etwas nicht hundertprozentig korrekt beschrieben sein, möge man mir verzeihen. Auch setze ich Grundkenntnisse der Kämpfe voraus, denn bis man Inferno bestreiten kann hat man jeden Kampf schon mindestens 3mal absolviert.

 Warum ein Bossguide, die Champs sind doch oft schwieriger? So wird sicher mancher denken. Richtig, aber schwierige Champs kann man mit etwas Geschick umgehen oder in einer Ecke abstellen. Ein Boss bleibt wo er ist. Und wir wollen ja nicht dass einer davon zum Contentblocker mutiert, wie es sie in MMO-Raids ja gern mal gibt. Also, frisch ans Werk, auch auf die Gefahr hin dass es eh keiner liest.

*Vorbereitung*

 Die Bosse in Diablo 3 sind zwar in der Tat oft einfacher als so manch ungünstige Champion-Gruppe, aber so ganz nackig und dem Gesicht auf den Tasten werden wir trotzdem nicht glücklich. Der Sprung von Hölle auf Inferno ist in etwa wie der von normal auf Hölle. Es liegen einfach Welten dazwischen. Seit 1.0.4 ist es zwar auch in Akt 3 und 4 recht angenehm zu spielen, da viele Fähigkeiten gebufft und der Schaden der Elitegegner etwas gesenkt wurden, ein Selbstläufer ist es für uns Normalsterbliche darum aber noch lange nicht.

 Also sollte als erstes ein Mindestmaß an Ausrüstung und passenden Werten vorhanden sein. Dafür ist natürlich ein Gang ins Auktionshaus das naheliegendste Mittel, um den Hölle-Char für Inferno fitzumachen. Keine Sorge, man wird dort mitnichten ausgeraubt, wenn man weiß wie man suchen muss und nicht das absolute Highend-Gear erwartet. Die Suchmaske ist ja mit 1.0.4 erweitert worden, das ist schon eine recht gute Sache. So stößt man auf Unmengen netter und brauchbarer Gegenstände für kleines Gold. Eine Bekannte hat bspw. gestern ihrem frischen 60er Barbar eine Zweihandaxt mit 1.340 DpS, Stärke und Vitalität gegönnt - für schlappe 150.000 Gold. Es ist zwar kein Lifeleech oder Sockel vorhanden, aber erstmal billig ein angemessener Grundschaden hergestellt um in Akt 1 und 2 angenehm bestehen zu können. Also nur Mut, das AH wird zwar zwiespältig gesehen, aber da es nun mal vorhanden ist können wir es auch nutzen.

 Zu den Werten und Resistenzen: Hier kommt es ganz drauf an, wie ihr spielt. Fällt alles relativ schnell um, braucht ihr logischerweise nicht so hohe Defensivwerte als wenn die Gegner länger leben und somit mehr Zeit haben, euch zu schaden. Für den im Vergleich sehr einfachen Akt 1 empfiehlt sich klassenübergreifend ca. 150 - 200 Resistenz-Wert im Schnitt sowie 20.000 - 30.000 Leben. Das reicht im Softcore erstmal vollkommen aus. Hardcore ist natürlich höher zu bewerten, da gibt es ja nur ein Leben. Akt 2 sollte dann schon etwas höher ausfallen, Akt 3 und 4 verlangen dagegen dann schon deutlich höhere Werte, je nach Klasse. Meine DH hat Inferno clear mit im Schnitt 250 Resi overall, meine Mönchin (blödes Wort) ist in Akt 3 zugange mit overall 400 Resistenzwert. Natürlich geht das nicht ohne Sterben ab, grad Feuerketten und Arkanverzaubert ist seh gefährlich. Aber es geht, erstaunlich gut sogar. Leben pro Treffer sei Dank.

 Als nächstes solltet ihr eure Fähigkeiten überdenken. Nicht alles, was in den anderen Schwierigkeitsgraden noch angenehm zu nutzen war, ist auch für Inferno geeignet. Grad das eine oder andere defensive Talent, was vorher im Talentbuch versauerte, dürfte eine glorreiche Auferstehung feiern. Charakter- und Skillguides für Inferno gibts aber genug, einfach mal googeln oder bspw. im offiziellen Forum nachschauen, da findet man schnell alle möglichen Tipps, Tricks und Ratgeber. Wichtig ist, dass IHR euch wohlfühlt. Die beste Fähigkeit nützt nix, wenn ihr nicht damit zurechtkommt. Also probiert euch aus, wechselt einfach mal durch und passt hin und wieder auch an, auch wenn anfangs der eine oder andere Nephalem-Buff dafür verlustig geht.

So, kommen wir mal zum Eigentlichen, den Bossen an sich. Da ich die regulären Begriffe ihrer Fähigkeiten nicht kenne, werde ich eigene verwenden und natürlich auch beschreiben. Letzten Endes kommt es nur darauf an dass man weiß wie man wann worauf zu reagieren hat.

*Akt 1*

*Skelettkönig*

 Der erste Boss im Spiel überhaupt ist auch auf Inferno mit Abstand am einfachsten. Er ist ein reiner Nahkämpfer, hat nur wenige und einfache Fähigkeiten und eine Phase welche den gesamten Kampf andauert. Er sollte keinem hier große Probleme bereiten. Meist schlurft er langsam durch den Raum und wenn er zuschlagen will, zeigt das eine behäbige Animation so dass man rechtzeitig ausweichen kann (Fernkämpfer). Der Schaden seiner normalen Schläge auf die Nahkämpfer ist moderat, grad mit ein wenig Leben pro Treffer/ Sekunde oder Lifeleech (also Selbstheilung prozentual zum Schaden) lässt sich das locker wegstecken.

 Fähigkeiten

 Rundumschlag:

 Das ist eine Schlagserie, bestehend aus 3 Schlägen, die er halbkreisförmig vor sich ausführt. Dazu holt er über seinen Kopf nach hinten aus (laaaangsam) und schwingt seine Keule dann vor sich hin und her. Dank der gut sichtbaren, weil langsamen, Animation kann man hier super ausweichen. Der Schaden ist recht hoch, auch ein ordentlich gerüsteter Fernkämpfer kann daran sterben. Also weg von ihm (was man als Range ja eh sollte). Nahkämpfer stecken das besser weg dank 30% Grundschadensreduzierung und zünden nach Bedarf defensive Fähigkeiten (Gleichmut, Schmerzunterdrückung etc.) oder weichen ebenfalls aus, zumal der Schlag statisch ausgeführt wird und sich der König nicht mit dem Spieler mitdreht.

 Teleport:

 Ohne Frage die nervigste Fähigkeit für Fernkämpfer, zumal er diese recht häufig einsetzt. Zu Beginn verschwimmt seine Gestalt etwas, verschwindet und taucht dann direkt neben dem Spieler wieder auf, unmittelbar gefolgt von einem einfachen Schlag. Dieser macht moderaten Schaden und bringt keinen um. Ranges laufen einfach wieder weg. Bei Nahkämpfern setzt er Teleport logischerweise nicht ein, da sie ja eh an ihm dranstehen.

 Skelette beschwören:

 Ja, wie der Name schon sagt halt. In gewissen Abständen beschwört er 2 Gruppen Skelette je hintereinander. Diese sind seit 1.0.3 etwas gebufft und beinhalten neben Nah- nun auch Fernkämpfer. Die Kameraden halten nicht viel aus und sollten einfach schnell beseitigt werden. Sie sind hin und wieder sogar ganz nützlich, da sie zusätzliche Heilkugeln droppen können. Und Heilung ist schließlich immer gut.

_Nachtrag_

 Ja das war er, der untote Leoric. Mehr kanner nicht und sollte eigentlich niemandem ernsthafte Schwierigkeiten machen.

*Der Schlächter*

Kennern des ersten Diablo sollte wie mir das Herz aufgegangen sein, als beim ersten Spielen von D3 der gute alte Schlächter (damals nur Butcher, da es keine deutsche Fassung von D1 gab) die Bühne betrat, zumal in weit beeindruckender Gestalt als damals. Mittlerweile ist er DER Farmboss schlechthin geworden, da er nach Leoric der einfachste Boss ist. Ein bisschen was zu beachten gibt es natürlich trotzdem. Er ist groß und dick, so dass seine Hitbox angenehm umfangreich ausfällt und gerade durchschlagende Fähigkeiten die mehrfach treffen können (beim DH z.B. Splitterbombe oder Kugelblitz) ihre volle Wirkung entfalten. Er ist wie Leoric ein Nahkämpfer, teilt aber auch im Fernkampf gut aus. Der Kampf hat ebenfalls nur eine Phase, während der er seine Fähigkeiten nutzt.

 Fähigkeiten

 Enterhaken:

 Der Butcher als altgedienter Folterknecht hat naturgemäß eine Vorliebe für Ketten mit dicken Haken (man erinnere sich an seine Folterkammer aus D1 mit den ganzen zerfetzten Menschentorsos), so auch hier. Ab und zu holt er gut sichtbar aus und wirft dann seinen Kettenhaken zum weiter weg stehenden Spieler. Erwischt er diesen, zieht er ihn zu sich heran. Das ist gefährlich, denn der Spieler ist danach betäubt und bekommt ungebremst einen harten Schlag auf die Rübe, was schon mal den Tod bedeuten kann. Also sollte der Haken tunlichst umgangen werden. Wird man doch mal erwischt, helfen - sofern vorhanden - defensive Skills wie Rauchbombe, Gleichmut oder Geistwandler um sich aus seiner Umklammerung zu lösen.

 Speer der Urahnen:

 Seine zweifelsohne gefährlichste Fähigkeit. Ich hab sie mal nach der Barbaren-Fähigkeit benannt weil es genau dieselbe ist. In Abständen schleudert der Butcher mehrere Kettenspeere fächerförmig durch den Raum. Treffen diese den Spieler, macht das je nach Rüstung und physischer Resistenz ordentlich Schaden. Daran sind schon viele schlecht gerüstete Spieler verzweifelt. Man kann lernen zu ahnen wann er die Speere wirft und kurz vorher defensive Fähigkeiten einsetzen. Oder man ist in dem Moment außer Reichweite, denn die Ketten haben eine begrenzte Länge.

 Ansturm:

 Von Zeit zu Zeit brüllt der Boss auf. Dann erscheint vor ihm eine Art durchsichtige &#8222;Feuerlinie", welche sich in Blickrichtung durch den Raum zieht. Diese zeigt Richtung und Weg seines Ansturms aus. Diesen führt er gleich danach aus. Man sollte tunlichst die Beine in die Hand nehmen, denn der Schaden des Anstürmens kann einen umgehend aus den Latschen hauen. Am Ende knallt er gegen eine Wand seines Kerkers und ist kurz betäubt. Dann heißt es für den Spieler &#8222;Volles Pfund aufs Maul".

 Brennende Roste:

 Der Boden der Kammer, in welcher man gegen den Schlächter kämpft, besteht komplett aus Gitter-Rosten. Darunter brodelt ein Feuerchen, welches ab und zu durch einen der Roste auflodert. Dort sollte man logischerweise nicht drin stehenbleiben.

_Nachtrag_
Geschafft. Akt 1 ist clear. Auf gehts in die Wüste.

*Akt 2*

*Maghda*

 Maghda ist eine Art böse Fee und die Gehilfin von Belial. Sie hat den Schlächter auf uns gehetzt und uns neben der Wiedersehensfreude mit diesem auch ganz schön wütend gemacht. Also lassen wir sie büßen.

 Maghda ist eine der einfachsten Bosse im ganzen Spiel, auch auf Inferno. Sie ist daher eher als eine Art &#8222;Zwischengegner" zu sehen als dass sie ein richtiger Boss wäre. Nichtsdestotrotz muss sie erstmal umfallen. Sie hat 2 Phasen, welche beide extrem simpel sind. Mit Maghda solltet ihr, einmal dort angekommen, wenig bis keine Probleme haben.

 Fähigkeiten

 Phase 1

 In der ersten Phase ist mir nur eine einzige Fähigkeit aufgefallen.

 Fliegenschwarm:

 Sie schießt einen Schwarm Insekten los, der mit mittlerer Geschwindigkeit auf den Spieler zufliegt. Der Schaden ist nicht allzu hoch, verglichen mit anderem Getier im 2. Akt. Zudem lässt es sich gut ausweichen (was auch einen Erfolg gibt nach Ende des Kampfes).

 Phase 2

 Die 2. Phase wird eingeläutet wenn sie sich in einen undurchdringlicen Schild hüllt, was bei ungefähr 75, 50 und 25% ihrer Lebenspunkte eintritt. Wiederum hab ich dort nur eine Fähigkeit im Sinn, mehr sind mir nicht aufgefallen.

 Diener beschwören:

 Sie beschwört aus der feigen Sicherheit ihres Schildes heraus mehrere Keulenschwinger, welche bereits aus dem 1. Akt bekannt sind (Zwischenbosse in Wortham oder Hallen der Agonie etwa). Diese sind nonelite, lassen sich also einfach wegbursten. Holen sie mit ihren Keulen zu ihrem markanten und sehr schmerzhaften Schlag aus, sollte man trotzdem nicht in Reichweite sein. Sind alle tot beginnt wieder Phase 1. Das geht so, bis Maghda tot ist.

*Zolthun Kull*

Der zerstückelte Zauberer ist der 2. von 3 Bossen im 2. Akt und schon deutlich anspruchsvoller als die Bosse vor ihm. Nachdem wir den Facepalm verarbeitet haben (erst verbringen wir einen halben Akt damit ihn wieder zusammenzusetzen trotz Warnungen des Templers und dann mutiert er umgehend zum Obergegner), machen wir uns also daran, ihn erneut auseinanderzunehmen. Er wurde mit 1.0.3 gebufft und verwendet seine Fähigkeit Teleporter nun deutlich öfter. Der Kampf hat wieder nur eine Phase, aber die hat es in sich.

 Fähigkeiten

 Golemgehilfen:

 Zoltun beginnt den Kampf mit 2 riesigen Elite-Golems an seiner Seite, welche auch aktiv mitkämpfen. Diese sollte man als erstes und umgehend töten, da sonst schon allein die Übersicht fehlt und sie auch ganz gut austeilen. Also nieder mit den Steinriesen.

 Teleport:

 Wie schon angedeutet, besitzt auch Kull einen Teleport der ihn zum Spieler bringt. Warum auch immer, wurde dieser in 1.0.3 erhöht und somit portet er ständig zu den Fernkämpfern, was ihn allein deshalb schon recht nervig macht. Sein Nahkampfschaden ist nicht ganz ohne, er verteilt auch als eigentlicher Zauberer recht ordentliche Kellen. Also weg von ihm.

 Meteor:

 Ab und zu wirkt Kull einen Feuerball, der &#8222;aus dem Himmel" an der Stelle des Spielers einschlägt. Dann heißt es natürlich weglaufen, denn je nach Feuerresistenz kippt man zügig um.

 Steinschlag:

 Manchmal wird die Höhlendecke erschüttert und Steine regnen auf den Spieler. Diesen sollte man so gut es geht ausweichen, da der Schaden doch recht hoch ist. WoW-Spieler kennen das von Gruul, alle anderen rennen trotzdem weg.

 Magische Kuppel:

 Hin und wieder wirkt Kull eine durchsichtige Kuppel über dem Spieler. Diese macht zwar selbst keinen Schaden, verlangsamt den Spieler aber. Klingt harmlos, kann aber in Kombination mit Meteor und Steinschlag verheerend ausfallen, weil man nicht rechtzeitig wegkommt. Also gilt für jedes Mal wenn er die Kuppel stellt - raus da!

*Belial*

Nachdem Kull besiegt ist geht es nahtlos nach Caldeum, um den nervigen Kindkaiser alias Belial zu verdreschen. Nachdem man sich auf einem anfangs erstaunlich fordernden Weg zu seinem Balkon geprügelt hat geht es auch schon los. Belial bedeutet einen sprunghaften Anstieg im Schwierigkeitsgrad und gehört ohne Zweifel zu den schwersten Bossen im ganzen Spiel. Bis er bei mir das erste Mal fiel, hab ich ordentlich Nerven gelassen. Auch an die Ausrüstung werden hier schon höhere Anforderungen gestellt, grad der Schaden sollte einigermaßen passen, sonst übersteht man nicht mal den Anfang.

 Der Kampf ist recht lang und zum ersten Mal in 3 Phasen unterteilt. Das bedeutet viel Konzentration und eine genaue Kenntnis der eigenen Ressourcen, um diese sinnvoll einzuteilen. Schon die erste Phase heizt einem Spieler, der zum ersten Mal da ist, ordentlich ein und es wird danach noch lustiger. Also auf ins Gefecht!

 Fähigkeiten

 Phase 1

 In dieser Phase kämpft man nicht gegen Belial selbst, sondern gegen seine Diener, die leidlich bekannten Naga-Schlangenkrieger. Diese erscheinen gruppenweise und hauen ordentlich zu, so dass man sich als Fernkämpfer keinesfalls mehrfach treffen lassen sollte, es sei denn man spielt eine Tankvariante. Als Nahkämpfer ist diese Phase einfacher, grad wenn man mit viel Leben pro Treffer spielt. Dann wirft man einfach alles an und tankt die Viecher tot. Mit meiner Mönchin hab ich mich trotz schlechterer Ausrüstung in der Phase denn auch leichter getan als anfangs mit der DH.

 Phase 2

 Nachdem alle Schlangen aus Phase 1 getötet wurden, greift Belial selbst ein. Er portet in Gestalt eines schwebenden Dingsda in Robe nach einem kurzen Monolog (die Bosse in D3 sind ja generell sehr geschwätzig) auf den Kampfplatz und stürmt auf den Spieler zu. Sein Nahkampfschaden ist beachtlich, also Fernkämpfer unbedingt weg von ihm. Regelmäßig schießt er 3 Giftblitze, denen sich zumindest als Range aber gut ausweichen lässt.

 Diener

 Nach einiger Zeit erscheinen Dienerschlangen und greifen zusätzlich zu Belial den Spieler an. Dies kann man in Grenzen halten, indem man genug Schaden mitbringt und Belial in der ersten Zeit nach seinem Eingreifen bereits ordentlich einheizt. Ist man nicht dazu in der Lage, könnte es schwierig werden und den Schaden von Belial sowie etlichen Schlangen dürfte man nur schwerlich überleben. Hier zeigt sich dass Belial durchaus ein Gearcheck ist. Also holt raus was geht. Gelingt euch das nicht, seid ihr ausrüstungstechnisch noch nicht bereit für den Kampf. Probiert auch verschiedene Angriffs-Skills, ich hab auch paar Versuche gebraucht bis ich die optimale Kombination hatte.

 Phase 3

 Die Movementphase. Hat Belial in Phase 2 ca. 25% seiner Lebenspunkte erreicht, beginnt die letzte Phase. Er portet wieder in die Mitte und mutiert in seine wahre Gestalt. Die Kamera zoomt zurück (also nicht erschrecken, das ist gewollt) um den wahrhaft riesigen Boss noch zu erfassen. Grafisch auf jeden Fall beeindruckend. 

 Phase 3 wiederum unterteilt sich in 2 Teilphasen, die sich immer wieder abwechseln bis Belial tot ist.

 Fähigkeiten

 Teilphase 1

 Faustschläge:

 Ja gut, Fäuste hat dieser Mutant zwar nicht mehr, dafür aber mächtig schwer aussehende Armfortsätze. Mit diesen schlägt er regelmäßig auf den Boden, angekündigt durch grüne Kreise. Erst mit einem Arm, dann mit dem anderen, dann mit beiden Armen zusammen. Es ist tunlichst anzuraten, sich davon nicht treffen zu lassen. Das ist nicht immer ganz einfach, da manchmal trotz der guten optischen Hinweise nicht ganz klar ist wo er denn nun genau hinschlägt und man trotzdem einen Hieb abbekommt. Je nach Ausrüstung ist der dann auch gern mal tödlich. Da muss man sich einfach reinspielen.

 Pesthauch:

 Ein- bis zweimal je Teilphase 1 holt der Boss Luft und sprüht einen grünen Flammenatem (oder vielleicht auch Gift) einmal halbkreisförmig über die komplette Plattform. Das Zeug macht zwar keinen tödlichen Schaden, defensive Fähigkeiten sind aber trotzdem anzuraten, um nicht allzuviel Schaden abzubekommen. Man kann auch versuchen, sich ganz dicht in die entgegengesetzte Ecke ganz am Plattformrand zu stellen. Mit Glück wird man so nicht getroffen. Wirklich notwendig sollte das allerdings nicht sein.

 Teilphase 2

 Diese beginnt deutlich sichtbar, wenn Belial seine Arme direkt senkrecht in die Plattform steckt. Dann heißt es Obacht, denn nun wirkt er ca. 10 Sekunden lang einen Meteorregen, der extremen Schaden verursacht. Die Einschlagstelle der Meteore kündigt sich ebenfalls durch grüne Kreise auf dem Boden an, aus denen man sofort rausläuft. Wichtig ist, dass man sich eine sinnvolle Route überlegt und immer versucht, neben sich etwas Platz zu haben, um dem nächsten Einschlag auszuweichen. Rennt NICHT in eine der hintersten Ecken, dort baut ihr euch schnell mal zu! Habt ihr das überstanden beginnt wieder Teilphase 1 usw. Die beiden Teilphasen wechseln solange bis der Boss stirbt.

_Nachtrag_

 Puh, ganz schön lange Beschreibung nicht wahr? Ja, der Beli hat schon was zu bieten. Meiner Ansicht nach fast schon zuviel. Der Kampf gleicht, ähnlich wie Diablo, fast schon einem MMO-Raidkampf mit seiner Länge sowie den wechselnden Phasen und Fähigkeiten. Alles was Belial macht verursacht hohen Schaden, es ist also ein Kampf wo man grad als Fernkämpfer nahezu perfekt und ohne Gegentreffer spielen muss, um zu bestehen. Das Frustpotenzial ist hier sehr hoch, denn wenn man bei 10% Bossleben und somit ca. 8 Minuten Kampf stirbt, fängt man ganz von vorn an. Das kann nerven und frustrieren, aber wenn wir in Akt 3 wollen müssen wir da durch. Also Zähne zusammenbeißen!

*Akt 3*

*Ghom*

 Ach ja, der liebe Ghom. Was für ein mieser kleiner Scheißer. Gehasst, verdammt... das vergöttert können wir getrost weglassen. Ghom ist der erste Boss in Akt 3 und steht in der &#8222;Speisekammer", eine Bezeichnung die vor Sarkasmus trieft, denn appetitlich ist da drin nix... außer vielleicht der Spieler für den Boss.

 War er von Release bis 1.0.3 ein Boss wie jeder andere, mutierte er mit dem 1.0.3-Buff zum Alptraum schlechthin für viele Spieler (auch für mich, ja). Der Grund ist, dass er nun nicht mehr nur unter sich eine Gaswolke furzte, sondern auch unter den Spieler und das in hoher Geschwindigkeit. Was bedeutete dass der Raum ratzfatz voll war mit stickigen Abgasen, wenn man nicht aufpasste. Dank 1.0.4 ist er nun wieder besser händelbar, denn die Zeit zwischen seinen Fürzen ist deutlich länger, so dass man nun wieder besser kiten kann.

 Es gibt Methoden wie man mittels hoher Giftresistenz und noch höherer Selbstheilung einfach vor ihm stehenbleibt und den Boss zu Tode lifeleecht, aber wir gehen einfach mal von der regulären Machart aus.

 Fähigkeiten

 Gaswolken/ Flatulenzen:

 Ghom hat scheinbar massive Verdauungsprobleme, denn er rülpst und furzt ununterbrochen. In gewissen Abständen legt er eine giftige Wolke unter sich UND unter den Spieler ab (letzteres ist Inferno-exklusiv). Aus diesen Wolken sollte man tunlichst rauslaufen, denn sie verursachen hohen Giftschaden. Allerdings muss man dies mit Bedacht tun und möglichst neben einer dieser Wolken stehenbleiben um dort die nächste abzulegen, denn sonst füllt sich der Raum viel zu schnell mit Giftgas und man hat keinen Platz zum ausweichen. Also immer schön eine neben der anderen ablegen. Dabei den Boss nach Möglichkeit verlangsamen (Waffe mit Kälteschaden, DH-Fallen etc.), damit er nicht soviel rumläuft und seine Wolken ebenfalls planbar fallen lässt. So geht es immer im Kreis, dank der 1.0.4-Anpassung sind die ersten Wolken weg wenn man ihn einmal rund durch den Raum gekitet hat.

Ich weiß, das klingt hier einfacher als es ist. Der Kampf erfordert, vorausschauend zu denken und zu handeln. Beherzigt ihr das dann klappts auch, versprochen.

 Kotze/ Blubbs:

 Ja ich beschreibe die Fähigkeiten des Dickerchens bewusst deftig, denn nichts anderes haben sie verdient. Steht man zu weit vom Boss weg, kotzt er in die Richtung des Spielers und erzeugt eine Säurelache, aus der man ebenfalls rausgeht (ordentlicher Schaden). Zusätzlich spawnen daraus einige Blubbs, die man als Fernkämpfer nicht berühren sollte, denn sie hauen gut zu. Für Lifeleech-Melees hingegen sind die Dinger sehr willkommen, um sich an ihnen hochzuheilen, sollte man doch mal vom Boss wegmüssen. Meine DH hat die Teile gehasst, die Mönchin wiederum fand sie recht praktisch.

_Nachtrag_

 Ja, mehr kann er nicht. - aber was er kann hat es in sich. Ihr werdet sehen.  Ach doch, er haut natürlich auch im Nahkampf zu und macht ganz gut Dämätsch. Macht euch nix draus wenn der Kampf nicht beim 1. Mal klappt, einfach einstudieren wie ihr am besten die Wolken ablegt, der Rest kommt von selbst. Wirklich. Resistenzen für Gift und physischen Schaden sollten als Nahkämpfer zwischen 400 und 700 liegen, sonst bekommt ihr wirklich (WIRKLICH) Probleme. Also noch größere halt.^^

*Cydea, Gebieterin der Lust*

Die kleine Bitch ist die Gespielin von Azmodan (die muss es echt nötig haben *würg*), sitzt unter dem Arreat und säuselt dem Spieler immer mal wieder so verführerisch zu wie die 0900er Ruf-mich-an-Schlampen in der Telefonsex-Werbung bei 9Live. Wobei man sich fragt wie das mit uns zweien funktionieren sollte, hat sie doch einen Spinnenunterleib. Na gut, amüsieren wir uns halt weiter mit Lhea (vielleicht sagt ja deren Mutter zu einem kleinen Gangbang auch nicht nein).

 Nach einem spielerisch teils unglaublich schweren Abstieg durch zwei Türme, einem der schwersten Abschnitte im Spiel überhaupt mit engen Gängen und brutal heftigen Gegnern (ich grüße alle Phasenbestien- und Seelenreißer-Champions), kommt man zu Cydea welche ein riesiges Herz bewacht. Der Kampf gegen sie ist fordernd, aber relativ zügig zu absolvieren wenn man gut aufpasst. Der Kampf hat 2 Phasen, welche sich abwechseln bis die Gute tot ist. Die Anzahl der Phasenwechsel kann man deutlich verkürzen, wenn man in Phase 1 bereits ordentlich Schaden fährt und Cydeas Leben bereits über die Hälfte webbolzt, bevor sie zum 1. Mal die Phase wechselt.

 Fähigkeiten

 Phase 1

 Cydea selbst kann nicht wirklich viel. Sie haut zu wie ein Mädchen (ist ja auch eins *Schenkelklopfer*) und spuckt hin und wieder mit Gift, dem Fernkämpfer aber relativ gut ausweichen können. Melees kleben einfach an ihr dran und erdulden das alles. Ab und zu öffnen sich Giftlachen auf dem Boden, aus denen kleine Spinnlinge schlüpfen. Die MACHEN Schaden, trotz ihrer geringen Grö0e! Nahkämpfer bolzen sie im AoE nebenher mit weg, Ranges sollten sich aber tunlichst von ihnen fernhalten und sie aus der Ferne wegbomben.

 Phase 2

 Jetzt kommt der eigentliche Knackpunkt, wo auch die meisten anfangs scheitern/ gescheitert sein dürften. Cydea zieht sich zu Beginn an die Hallendecke zurück (feiges Stück, warum rennen immer mir die Frauen weg... *schluchz*). Nun heißt es wiederum Aufgepasst! Denn auf dem Boden sind nun immer mehr der aus Phase 1 bekannten Giftpfützen und eine Flut Spinnlinge ergießt sich auf den Boden, die alle nach dem Spielerleben trachten. Wie erwähnt ist deren Schaden für Fernkämpfer sehr hoch und sie haben jeweils um die 70.000 Lebenspunkte.

 Also heißt es zuallererst die Beine in die Hand zu nehmen und die Pfützen günstig abzulegen (am besten einmal hinter dem Herz entlang am Rand lang laufen). Sind alle da, dann SCHADEN! Ihr braucht hier wirklich ordentlich Muskeln, damit die Viecher nicht allzu lang leben. Denn nach einem Weilchen seilt sich Cydea wieder ab, unabhängig ob noch Spinnlinge da sind. Und dann ist schnell mal der Raum voll, wenn man vorher nicht genug davon beseitigt hat, denn sie spawnt ja auch selbst neue.

_Nachtrag_

 Das klingt jetzt erstmal alles ganz angenehm, aber zumindest mit der DH haben mir die Spinnlinge in P2 ordentlich Saures gegeben. Hier benötigte ich mehrere Anläufe, um sie richtig abzulegen und dann auch zeitnah wegzuballern. Unterschätzt das nicht, sie sind zwar klein, aber haben eine rechte Gerade wie ein Güterzug.

*Azmodan*

 Direkt nach Cydeas Tod zerstören wie das Sündenherz und folgen der Quest in Richtung Azmodan, seines Zeichens Obermotz von Akt 3 und Anwärter für den Rainer Callmund-Gedächtnis-Preis. Ich nenne ihn auch Der Bulle vom Arreat, da er irgendwie an Ottfried Fischer erinnert, was den Umfang betrifft. Haben wir uns durch den letzten Teil vom Krater gekämpft (hier können noch einmal fiese Champs lauern), wartet er auf uns in seiner kreisrunden Höhle. und droht uns mal wieder mit seiner tiefen Brummstimme. Langweilig! Darum brechen wir das Gesülze ab und stürzen uns direkt in den Kampf.

 Azmodan ist, wie schon in den vorigen Schwierigkeitsgraden, recht einfach. Erstaunlich einfach, wenn man bedenkt dass er der Endboss vom ansonsten sehr fordernden 3. Akt ist. Ich habe nur einen Versuch gebraucht und das will schon was heißen. Was schätzungsweise an seiner recht einfachen Mechanik liegt, denn man kann nahezu allem was er so macht gut ausweichen. Der Kampf hat 2 simple Phasen.

 Fähigkeiten

 Phase 1

 Meteor:

 Da Azmodan etwas einfallslos ist, hat er einfach eine Fähigkeit von Kull aus Akt 2 kopiert und wirft nun ebenfalls einen dicken Feuerball. Dieser fliegt dem Spieler ein Weilchen hinterher bevor er einschlägt, allerdings so langsam dass man bequem ausweichen kann.

 Portal:

 Ab und zu beschwört er irgendwo hinter dem Spieler ein Portal, aus dem er Adds herbeirufen könnte. Könnte, weil wir als staatlich anerkannter Roxxorpro schneller schießen als Lucky Luke + Schatten und das Ding nur wenig Lebenspunkte besitzt. Also einmal lässig umdrehen und eine Breitseite aus der Hüfte gefeuert. Gibt sogar nen Erfolg dafür, der folglich sehr einfach zu erreichen ist.

 Leichenregen:

 Der Dicke scheint Kull wirklich zu mögen, denn wieder kupfert er ab. Da er einen makabren Humor hat, regnet es bei ihm allerdings keine plumpen Steine, sondern menschliche Leichen von der Decke. Diese machen moderaten Schaden, dennoch sind grad Fernkämpfer gut beraten aus der Schusslinie zu gehen, was nicht allzu schwer ist.

 Phase 2

 Blutsee:

 Unter dem Spieler erscheint eine Blutpfütze, die schnell wächst und immer größer wird, bis sie ein kleiner See ist. Dies geschieht kontinuierlich und der Platz in der Halle wird immer weniger, so dass es am Spieler ist die Pfützen geschickt abzulegen, um sich noch Raum zum ausweichen zu lassen. Das ist allerdings weitaus einfacher als das Spielchen mit Ghoms Abgasen, da die Halle sehr viel größer ist als die Speisekammer und genug Platz bietet. Am besten man füllt erst den oberen Teil der Halle und rennt nach und nach weiter runter. Sollte kein Problem sein, also nicht in Panik geraten. Nach einer Weile verschwinden die Seen wieder und Phase 1 beginnt erneut. Das geht bis zu Azmodans Tod so.

_Nachtrag_

 Ja das wars schon. Azmodan ist sehr einfach und ein Boss zum durchatmen. Das sollte man auch, denn nun kommt Akt 4 und der hat es wirklich in sich.

*Akt 4*

*Iskatu*

 Der erste Zwischengegner erscheint gleich zu Beginn von Akt 4. Und hat es durchaus in sich. Denn man steht nach dem Betreten des Eingangsportals in einem Raum. Am Boden ist das schwarze Zeug, aus welchem immer diese kleinen Geisterdinger spawnen, die man auch schon beim Zusammensetzen von Kull kennenlernen durfte. Und tatsächlich, schon tauchen die kleinen Biester auf und stürmen auf den Spieler zu.

 Jetzt kommt es darauf an was ihr euch zutraut. Habt ihr genug Schaden und/ oder Lifeleech, dann bleibt einfach stehen und bratzt alles weg was da kommt. Ein Melee ist hier klar im Vorteil gegenüber einem dünnhäutigen Fernkämpfer. Mit der DH kam ich nicht umhin zu kiten was das Zeug hält. Nach einer Weile erscheint Iskatu selbst, ein hässlicher dünner Troll, der aber gehörige Backpfeifen verteilt. Ich kann hier nicht viel mehr raten als selbst zu testen, weil jede Klassen unterschiedliche Herangehensweisen verlangt. Auf jeden Fall ist es ratsam, die Geisterdinger zeitnah zu töten wenn möglich, weil sie immer mehr werden und der eingehende Schaden auch für gestandene Tanks irgendwann nicht mehr feierlich ist.

*Rakanoth*

Ist es ein Vogel? Ein Flugzeug? Deine Mutter? Keine Ahnung was Rakanoth darstellt, auf jeden Fall ist er der zweite Boss und durchaus gefährlich für unachtsame Wanderer. Er steht inmitten seines Raumes und genießt die schön anzuschauenden Texturen, bis wir ihn stören worüber er alles andere als erfreut ist. Er hat lange Klingen als Arme und brennt darauf, uns damit zu Schachlik zu verarbeiten. Der Kampf hat eine Phase.

 Fähigkeiten

 Glevenschleuder:

 Diese Fähigkeit kommt immer zuerst nach Kampfbeginn. Der Boss verschießt fächerförmig runde Klingen, die in den Boden einschlagen. Diesen sollte man im Flug unbedingt ausweichen, da sie hohen Schaden verursachen.

 Glevenrotation:

 Er verschießt erneut seine Klingengeschosse, die diesmal allerdings 2 Adds hinterlassen, die den altbekannten Seelenreißern ähneln. Diese sollten zügig getötet werden, allzuviel Leben haben sie nicht. Grad Fernkämpfer sollten die kleinen Biester nicht außer Acht lassen, die hauen gut zu.

 Teleport:

 Wie lästigerweise so viele Gegner, kann auch Rakanoth teleportieren - und das ist zugleich seine gefährlichste Fähigkeit für Fernkämpfer. Denn unmittelbar nach dem Teleport schlägt er mit beiden Klingen zu was den Spieler instant umbringt. Den Teleport macht er allerdings nur wenn ihr zu weit von ihm weg steht. Versucht also, auch während des Glevenbeschusses, nie allzuweit wegzulaufen denn dann portet er nicht. Seid ihr hier unachtsam wird euch diese Fähigkeit in den Wahnsinn treiben, versprochen. Achtet ihr darauf, ist der Boss eigentlich ganz gut machbar.

*Izual*

Ein alter Bekannter von Tyrael, der uns auch gebührend empfängt. Mit ein wenig Glück droppt bei ihm das Rezept für den Hirtenstab. Auf welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad ihr ihn dafür besiegt ist im Übrigen egal, das Rezept stellt NUR den normalen Stab her, die Upgrades dürft ihr für teuer Geld einzeln tätigen.

 Izual an sich ist gar nicht mal so das große Problem, denn er kann nicht wirklich viel und der Kampf hat nur eine Phase. Zu den Problemen, die dennoch bestehen, komme ich gleich. Fernkämpfer sollten wie gewohnt aus seiner Reichweite bleiben, so sie nicht tanky spielen, da der Boss ordentlich zulangt.

 Fähigkeiten

 Frostbomben:

 Ich weiß nicht wer Izual die Drogen gegeben hat, jedenfalls spammt er fast ununterbrochen seine bescheuerten Frostbomben (bekannt von den Champions). Das macht den Kampf wirklich unglaublich nervig, weil man kaum zum Schaden machen kommt und ständig durch die Halle joggt um den Dingern auszuweichen. Nicht so schlimm wie manch andere Fähigkeit, aber wie gesagt... nervig.

 Ansturm:

 Wer die Unterdrücker in Akt 4 kennt, der lernt diese Fähigkeit hassen. Und zwar sowas von. Denn der Charge erfolgt auch gern mal von außerhalb des Bildschirms und macht derart viel Schaden dass man instant beim Geistheiler aufwacht - Tschuldigung, falsches Spiel. Grad als Fernkämpfer ist man viel in Bewegung in diesem Kampf... dumm nur, wenn dem Boss dann unvermittelt einfällt &#8222;Ick könnt ja mal chargen, ist so einsam hier". Was hab ich da schon getobt. Ebenso nervig wie die Frostbomben, aber kaum zu kontern. Da müsst ihr durch oder einfach beim Boss bleiben. Leider.

 Gehilfen:

 Als wäre das alles nicht genug, spawnen zusätzlich noch normale Nonelite-Unterdrücker und wollen dem Spieler an die Gurgel. Diese könnt ihr bei ausreichend Schaden auf den Boss ignorieren oder umgehend töten, das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Aber denkt daran: Je länger der Kampf dauert umso größer die Gefahr einen Charge zu kassieren (als Range) und daran instant zu sterben.

*Diablo*

Da ist er! Endlich! Habt ihr es bis hierhin geschafft, könnt ihr euch wirklich selbst auf die Schulter klopfen, denn auch nach 1.0.4 ist der Weg kein Spaziergang, grad wenn nichts Vernünftiges droppen will und der Geldbeutel zu schmal für Millionen-Items im Auktionshaus ist.

 Aber wat solls, nun sind wir hier. Mit der Absicht, dem Gender Bender die Pumps zu verbiegen. Diablo ist ja nunmehr weiblich und der Begriff Hausdrache bekommt somit eine neue Variante. Mir persönlich gefällts, ist mal was anderes als die 08/15-Varianten der ersten Teile.

 Diablo selbst ist zusammen mit Belial der längste Bosskampf überhaupt. Er erstreckt sich ebenfalls über 3 Phasen und hat es ordentlich in sich. Alles in allem ein mehr als würdiger Abschlusskampf, wenn auch für ein Hack `n Slay teils recht überladen. Genau wie bei Belial kann schon mal Frust aufkommen wenn man nach teils 10 Minuten bei wenigen Prozenten Bossleben stirbt und alles für die Katz war. Das kann regelrecht ermüden und man sollte es dann nach mehrmaligem Scheitern auch erstmal gut sein lassen, aus persönlicher und langer Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass man eh alles immer schlimmer macht.

 Sowas kennt man ja sonst eher von Raid-Kämpfen in WoW & Co. und genau wie da sollte man dann mal eine Nacht drüber schlafen. Ich habe beim Firstkill bspw. spät am Abend vergebens rumprobiert. War zwar in Phase 2, aber da war dann stets Ende. Also aufgehört, schlafen gegangen und am nächsten Tag wieder probiert... und er lag im First Try. Ungelogen. Also nicht erzwingen wollen, bringt eh nix. Wie auch immer, der Kampf ist wie er ist und wenn wir uns &#8222;Content clear" auf die Fahne schreiben wollen müssen wir da durch. Und das wollen wir, sonst wären wir nicht hier. Also los gehts.

 Das Positive (wenn man so will) zuerst: Der Kampf ist ein reiner Lernkampf. Diablo macht im Grunde immer dasselbe und nach ein paar Versuchen ahnt man dann tatsächlich abzuschätzen, was er vermutlich gleich tun wird. Das gilt natürlich nicht für Hardcore-Spieler, die haben nur einen Versuch. ;>

 Auf euren Begleiter müsst ihr übrigens verzichten, der wird noch vor Kampfbeginn außer Gefecht gesetzt. Auch Tyrael wartet lieber vor der Tür und verspricht von da aus Rückendeckung, der feige Hund. Es gibt also nur euch und ihn, äh sie. Und der Tanz, den ihr gleich aufführt ist ebenso feurig wie im besten argentinischen Tango-Schuppen. Im wahrsten Sinn.

 Fähigkeiten

 Phase 1

 Ohrfeige:

 Sobald der Kampf losgeht stürzt sich Diablo auf euch und will euch, wie es Frauen nun mal gern tun, eine klatschen. Dabei habt ihr noch gar nichts über ihre breiten Hüften gesagt, aber... Frauen halt. Schafft sie das, hinterlässt sie einen DoT (Damage over Time), der recht lange tickt und euer Leben empfindlich schmilzt. Hier hilft einer der beiden Heilbrunnen, durch die seid ihr instant voll (Leben, wir trinken ja nicht im Dienst) und der DoT verschwindet. Das beste ist natürlich, ihr lasst euch gar nicht erst treffen, was logischerweise nur als Range sinnvoll funktioniert. Sie rennt zudem schnurstracks an die Stelle wo ihr grad steht - lauft ihr währenddessen weiter haut sie in die Luft.

 Feuerball + Feuersee:

 Aus Wut, weil sie so schlecht zielt, spuckt sie Gift und Galle oder besser gesagt Feuer. Sie ballert Haduken-mäßig einen Feuerball auf euch, der an der Stelle einschlägt wo ihr grad steht und einen mittelgroßen Feuerkreis am Boden hinterlässt. Aus dem geht ihr - na was wohl - raus.

 Feuerwand:

 Ja okay, es ist keine richtige Wand, aber mir fiel grad nix Besseres ein. Dia verschießt, gern nach dem Feuerball, rund um sich kleine Feuer, die fächerförmig in Richtung Plattformrand auseinanderdriften. Weicht diesen lieber aus, denn sie machen deftigen Schaden (ja, bin davon schon geonehittet worden).

 Knochenkäfig:

 Meist als 2. oder 3. Fähigkeit beschwört Dia Knochenkäfige aus dem Boden. Diese erkennt man gut an den schwarzen Flächen, welche zuvor erscheinen. Bleibt während der Beschwörung in Bewegung und lasst euch nicht (!) davon einfangen, denn auf Inferno saugt sie euch danach sämtliches Leben ab. Dann genügt ein Blinzeln und ihr fallt um.

 Teleport:

 Überraschung! Oder auch nicht. Diablo kann teleportieren. Aber wie bei Rakanoth gibt es eine Einschränkung, womit ihr das verhindern könnt. BLEIBT VON RÄNDERN WEG! Egal ob die Ränder an den Löchern in der Mitte oder die Plattformränder - bleibt davon weg! Als Fernkämpfer natürlich. Schafft ihr das, portet sich Diablo nicht (warum auch immer, ist seid Release so) und ihr könnt gemütlich aus der Ferne draufballern. Beachtet ihr das nicht und kuschelt ständig mit einem Rand, habt ihr sie durchgehend an der Backe. Dieses Verhalten entscheidet, wie einfach oder schwer ihr euch den Kampf macht.

 Phase 2

 Der Knackpunkt des ganzen Kampfes! Ist wirklich so. Das Überstehen von Phase 2 wird über euer Weiterkommen entscheiden, soviel sei versichert.

 Fähigkeiten

 Schattenklon:

 Das Gefährlichste was Diablo so in petto hat. Nach der Zwischensequenz in der Schattenwelt verschwindet der dunkle Dia und ein Ebenbild der eigenen Klasse erscheint. Dieses wirkt SOFORT eine Fähigkeit aus eurem Repertoire. Und verursacht damit nicht selten tödlichen Schaden. Hier zeigt sich u.a. der Lernaspekt des Kampfes, denn man kann lernen abzuschätzen wann der Klon erscheint. Als Range sollte man sofort Defensivsachen wie Rauchbombe oder Geistwandler zünden und den Klon wegballern. Es kann sein dass dies nicht beim ersten Schwung gelingt. Dann entweder erneut etwas Defensives zünden oder kurz weglaufen und aus der Ferne draufhalten.

 Schattenwelt allgemein:

 Ist der Klon tot, erscheint die dunkle Tussi wieder und lamentiert wieder von Tod und Untergang. Wie schon in P1 kann man sich als Range den Kampf hier deutlich vereinfachen, wenn man nicht an die Kanten von Abgründen oder Plattform stößt. Da man auch hier den Teleport so komplett verhindern kann. Ansonsten macht Dia dasselbe wie in P1. Das Gefährlichste ist wirklich der Klon, weil der krass viel Schaden raus haut.

 Phase 3

 Habt ihr Phase 2 überstanden ist der Kampf schon so gut wie gewonnen, wenn ihr euch jetzt nochmal zusammenreißt und konzentriert. Denn Dia macht überwiegend dasselbe wir in Phase 1. Es kommt dazu:

 Feueratem:

 Die Fähigkeit welche man als altgedienter Diablo-Spieler wohl am ehesten mit dem Boss verbindet. Der Flammenatem, welcher kreisförmig durch den Raum gespuckt wird, gehörte schon in den anderen Diablos dazu wie die Felge zum Reifen. Und wie da auch gilt - ausweichen. Die Flamme hat auch nur eine begrenzte Reichweite, es ist also teils einfacher nach hinten anstatt seitlich davor wegzulaufen.

_Nachtrag_

 So, das wars. Ja wirklich. Sofern ihr halt den langen Diablo-Kampf überstanden habt. Ihr seht, ihr braucht dort volle Konzentration. Sorgt speziell für Phase 3 dafür, dass euch nichts aus der Fassung bringt. Keine Avira-Werbung euch auf den Desktop zieht. Kein Geplapper im Radio oder gar Geflimmer im Fernsehen ablenkt. Ja das klingt übertrieben. Aber als stinknormaler Spieler macht man Diablo nicht mal eben so nebenbei. Und es ist wirklich ärgerlich, wenn man bei 10% Boss-HP und 10 Minuten Kampf stirbt und das Ganze noch xmal wiederholen darf. Allein aufgrund der Länge ist der Kampf recht zermürbend. Dark Souls-Kenner werden milde lächeln, aber für den Großteil der Spielerschaft dürfte dieser Kampf keine Selbstverständlichkeit werden.

 Ja, falls irgendwer bis hierher vorgedrungen ist, dann hoffe ich es hat ein wenig gefallen und dass es in irgendeiner Art hilfreich war (in welcher auch immer). Mir hat das Schreiben und Beschreiben jedenfalls Spaß gemacht. Und falls wer ingame Fragen hat oder mal eine Runde mitspielen will, herzlich gern.

 Bis die Tage.


----------



## Caps-lock (4. September 2012)

Schicker Guide .



> Es gibt Methoden wie man mittels hoher Giftresistenz und noch höherer Selbstheilung einfach vor ihm stehenbleibt und den Boss zu Tode lifeleecht, aber wir gehen einfach mal von der regulären Machart aus.



1100 Resis mit 1400 Leben pro Treffer reichen (als Mönch) nicht um im Gift stehen zu bleiben 



> Resistenzen für Gift und physischen Schaden sollten als Nahkämpfer zwischen 400 und 700 liegen



Vielleicht sind die Resis allgemein etwas niedrig angesetzt (meine Erfahrung).
Wobei ich ansich nur Nahkämpfer gespielt habe, die eher mal im Dreck stehen müssen.

Ich persönlich würde sagen

Akt 1: 400+
Akt 2: 600+
Akt 3: 800+
Akt 4: 800+


----------



## Fremder123 (4. September 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Schicker Guide .


Danke sehr.



Caps-lock schrieb:


> 1100 Resis mit 1400 Leben pro Treffer reichen (als Mönch) nicht um im Gift stehen zu bleiben


Stimmt. Meine nicht allzu prall ausgerüstete Nonne (Mönchin?) hat Ghom allerdings mit sage und schreibe 416 All-Resi gekillt. Natürlich nach 1.0.4. Musste halt kurz rausfinden wie er zu kiten ist und dann gings erstaunlich gut. Resi gut und schön, spielerisch kann man aber so einiges ausgleichen.



Caps-lock schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind die Resis allgemein etwas niedrig angesetzt (meine Erfahrung).
> Wobei ich ansich nur Nahkämpfer gespielt habe, die eher mal im Dreck stehen müssen.
> 
> Ich persönlich würde sagen
> ...


Die Angaben oben beruhen auf eigenen Erfahrungen. Ich hab sie bewusst nicht so hoch angesetzt, da nicht ganz so versierte Spieler sonst ins AH rennen, die Sachen mit den fetten Resis suchen und erschrocken über die Preise den Mut verlieren. Auch mit weniger kommt man voran, stirbt halt ein paarmal mehr. Ist ja aber in SC nicht das Problem.


----------



## Caps-lock (4. September 2012)

Ich wollte damit nur anmerken, dass die im Giftstehtaktik nich so sehr funktioniert .


----------



## Fremder123 (4. September 2012)

O doch, tut es. Sogar mit einem Dämonenjäger. Schau mal hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mVe1Tw7SkH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hab Ghom zu 1.0.3 genauso besiegt. Konnt erst gar nicht glauben dass das klappen soll, tut es aber. 700 Resi waren genug.


----------

